# Synthesis of synthetic cathinones



## Marvin "Popcorn" Sutton (Sep 10, 2021)

The chemical synthesis of cathinones is facile and usually follows a two-step process. Typically, the initial synthesis is of an α-bromoketone (from the prerequisite arylketone) followed by a nucleophilic substitution with an appropriate amine to give the corresponding freebase of the cathinone. Due to the instability of the free- base, the cathinones are conveniently isolated as their corresponding hydrochloride or hydrobromide salts. This method could be adapted for the synthesis of a wide range of cathinones as shown in spoilers.


Spoiler: Ephedrone



*Ephedrone* (CAS: 5650-44-2, C10H13NOH, 2-(methylamino)-1-phenylpropan-1-one, methcathinone, MetCat) is a short-acting stimulant that produces effects similar to those from chewing the leaves of the Khat plant. The precursor is propiophenone CAS: 93-55-0.









Spoiler: Flephedrone



*Flephedrone* (CAS: 7598-35-7, C10H13ClFNO, 1-(4-fluorophenyl)-2-(methylamino)propan-1-one, 4-fluoromethcathinone or 4-FMC) is a central nervous system stimulant belonging to the amphetamines and cathinones class. The precursor is 4'-fluoropropiophenone CAS: 456-03-1.








Spoiler: Mephedrone



*Mephedrone* (CAS: 1189805-46-6, C11H15NO, 1-Propanone, 2-(methylamino)-1-(4-methylphenyl)-, 2-(Methylamino)-1-(4-methylphenyl)-1-propanone, 2-Methylamino-1-_p_-tolylpropane-1-one, 4MMC, Meow meow, _meph_). Euphoretic, is widespread. Its effects have been compared to those of cocaine, methamphetamine and ecstasy. Precursor: 4'-Methylpropiophenone (CAS: 5337-93-9).
Example: http://bbzzzsvqcrqtki6umym6itiixfhn...-mephedrone-bromination-in-dichormethane.227/








Spoiler: Methedrone



*Methedrone* (CAS:530-54-1, C11H15NO2, _para_-methoxymethcathinone, 4-methoxymethcathinone, bk-PMMA, PMMC, methoxyphedrine, 4-MeOMC). A substance in the class of amphetamines and cathinones. Chemically, methedrone is closely related to para-methoxymethamphetamine (PMMA), methylone and mephedrone. Precursor: 4'-Methoxypropiophenone (CAS: 121-97-1).








Spoiler: Methylone



*Methylone* (CAS:186028-79-5, C11H13NO3, 3,4-methylenedioxy-_N_-methylcathinone, MDMC, βk-MDMA, M1). Methylone is a substituted cathinone analogue of MDMA and a 3,4-methylenedioxy analogue of methcathinone. The only structural difference between methylone and MDMA is the substitution of 2 hydrogen atoms for 1 oxygen atom in the β-position of the phenethylamine nucleus, forming a ketone group. The effects may be superior to MDMA. Precursor: 3,4-methylenedioxypropiophenone (CAS: 28281-49-4).
Example:


http://bbzzzsvqcrqtki6umym6itiixfhni37ybtt7mkbjyxn2pgllzxf2qgyd.onion/index.php?threads/simple-synthesis-of-methylone.212/










Spoiler: a-PVP



*α-Pyrrolidinopentiophenone* (CAS: 14530-33-7, C15H21NO, α-pyrrolidinovalerophenone, α-PVP, O-2387, β-keto-prolintane, prolintanone, or desmethylpyrovalerone) is a synthetic stimulant of the cathinone class. Precursor: valerophenone (CAS: 1009-14-9).








Spoiler: MDVP



*MDPV *(CAS: 687603-66-3, C16H21NO3, 3,4-Methylenedioxypyrovalerone, methylenedioxypyrovalerone) acts as a powerful stimulant and causes effects similar to those of cocaine, methylphenidate and amphetamines. Causes irresistible craving for repeated taking. Typical doses range from 5-20 mg.





As can be seen from the diagrams above, the synthesis of cathinones is simple. The production of large amounts is quite easy to arrange, so they come out cheap to produce.


----------



## HIGGS BOSSON

The class of methcathinones is the most promising direction in the modern drug market. The simplicity of synthesis opens up limitless possibilities for production in artisanal conditions, and the pharmacological activity of some variants, such as mephedrone, is simply amazing. All methcatinons are synthesized by one method. Choosing the necessary primary source - propiophenone, you can get substances of different properties.

Synthesis is easily scalable, unlike amphetamines. The availability and cheapness of the primary source makes the cost of the final product fantastically low. The average price of 4-methylpropiophenone in China is $50 per kilogram. With all the other costs for reagents, you can achieve a cost of $ 150-200 per kilogram of finished mephedrone in crystals. In the days of the legality of designer drugs, it was possible to produce a substance from the methcathinone class legal for one's country without changing the synthesis technology. Now it is possible only in Africa that loopholes in the laws remain, but in most civilized countries all metcathinons are banned.

But reagents for synthesis are legal, and even if some propiophenons are banned, you can always slightly modify the substance produced, for example: 4-MMC can be replaced with 3-MMC by replacing 4-methylpropiophenone to 3-methylpropiophenone. Or replacing 4-MMC with 4-FMC, replacing primary 4-methylpropiophenone to 4-fluoropropionphenone. In addition to changing the position of the benzene ring substituents, longer chains, such as butyrophenone or valerophenone, can be used. The latter has other properties, and is well suited for the synthesis of pyrrovalerones: a-PVP and MDPV.

If you have difficulty buying methylamine to synthesize mephedrone, then this problem can be circumvented by using legal ethylamine to produce 4-EMC, a substance with a very similar euphoric effect. In fact, from the class of methcathinones, it is possible to synthesize any substances in action, based on the availability of reagents and market needs: euphoretics and stimulants for every taste, from soft fluoromethcatinones to very hard a-PVP.

Such simplicity of synthesis and availability of reagents open up huge opportunities for capturing the market - competition with classic substances: cocaine, methamphetamine and MDMA, which are much more difficult to produce.

It is important to note one useful physical property of methcathinones - the ease of obtaining crystals. Hydrochlorides are well crystallized, as well as hydrobromides.

I have been producing various methcathinones for 15 years, many of which I have biotested personally for research purposes. If anyone has questions about synthesis, the choice of substance, the availability of reagents, then I will gladly share my experience.


----------



## Hans-Dietrich

There are still not enough combinations where pyrrolidine instead of methylamine and vice versa.


----------



## Montecristo

HIGGS BOSSON said:


> The class of methcathinones is the most promising direction in the modern drug market. The simplicity of synthesis opens up limitless possibilities for production in artisanal conditions, and the pharmacological activity of some variants, such as mephedrone, is simply amazing. All methcatinons are synthesized by one method. Choosing the necessary primary source - propiophenone, you can get substances of different properties.
> 
> Synthesis is easily scalable, unlike amphetamines. The availability and cheapness of the primary source makes the cost of the final product fantastically low. The average price of 4-methylpropiophenone in China is $50 per kilogram. With all the other costs for reagents, you can achieve a cost of $ 150-200 per kilogram of finished mephedrone in crystals. In the days of the legality of designer drugs, it was possible to produce a substance from the methcathinone class legal for one's country without changing the synthesis technology. Now it is possible only in Africa that loopholes in the laws remain, but in most civilized countries all metcathinons are banned.
> 
> ...



HIGGS BOSSONWould be interesting to see a good starting point for mephedrone via methylamine.
Thanks!


----------



## BHBlueberry

I don't know if you already noticed but cocaine is also a ketone but with the enormous tail


----------



## vig212

HIGGS BOSSON said:


> The class of methcathinones is the most promising direction in the modern drug market. The simplicity of synthesis opens up limitless possibilities for production in artisanal conditions, and the pharmacological activity of some variants, such as mephedrone, is simply amazing. All methcatinons are synthesized by one method. Choosing the necessary primary source - propiophenone, you can get substances of different properties.
> 
> Synthesis is easily scalable, unlike amphetamines. The availability and cheapness of the primary source makes the cost of the final product fantastically low. The average price of 4-methylpropiophenone in China is $50 per kilogram. With all the other costs for reagents, you can achieve a cost of $ 150-200 per kilogram of finished mephedrone in crystals. In the days of the legality of designer drugs, it was possible to produce a substance from the methcathinone class legal for one's country without changing the synthesis technology. Now it is possible only in Africa that loopholes in the laws remain, but in most civilized countries all metcathinons are banned.
> 
> ...



HIGGS BOSSONPlease share easiest method of making mephedrone using HBr instead of bromine


----------



## HIGGS BOSSON

vig212 said:


> Please share easiest method of making mephedrone using HBr instead of bromine



vig212Soon we will publish a video with this synthesis. We've already shot a clip, the video is being edited.


----------



## Marvin "Popcorn" Sutton

vig212 said:


> Please share easiest method of making mephedrone using HBr instead of bromine



vig212





4′-Methylpropiophenone bromination to 2-bromo-4'-methylpropiophenone. Large scale.


Reaction scheme: Reagents: 4′-Methylpropiophenone (cas 5337-93-9) 1000 g; Hydrobromic acid 48% aq. 1300 g; Hydrogen peroxide (H2O2) 35% 750 g; Sodium bicarbonate (NaHCO3); Distilled water; Equipment and glassware: Three necked round bottom flask 5 L; Retort stand and clamp for securing...




chemforum.info


----------



## vig212

HIGGS BOSSON said:


> The class of methcathinones is the most promising direction in the modern drug market. The simplicity of synthesis opens up limitless possibilities for production in artisanal conditions, and the pharmacological activity of some variants, such as mephedrone, is simply amazing. All methcatinons are synthesized by one method. Choosing the necessary primary source - propiophenone, you can get substances of different properties.
> 
> Synthesis is easily scalable, unlike amphetamines. The availability and cheapness of the primary source makes the cost of the final product fantastically low. The average price of 4-methylpropiophenone in China is $50 per kilogram. With all the other costs for reagents, you can achieve a cost of $ 150-200 per kilogram of finished mephedrone in crystals. In the days of the legality of designer drugs, it was possible to produce a substance from the methcathinone class legal for one's country without changing the synthesis technology. Now it is possible only in Africa that loopholes in the laws remain, but in most civilized countries all metcathinons are banned.
> 
> ...



HIGGS BOSSONPlease help with detailed process for making mephedrone


----------



## Corochkin

HIGGS BOSSON said:


> The class of methcathinones is the most promising direction in the modern drug market. The simplicity of synthesis opens up limitless possibilities for production in artisanal conditions, and the pharmacological activity of some variants, such as mephedrone, is simply amazing. All methcatinons are synthesized by one method. Choosing the necessary primary source - propiophenone, you can get substances of different properties.
> 
> Synthesis is easily scalable, unlike amphetamines. The availability and cheapness of the primary source makes the cost of the final product fantastically low. The average price of 4-methylpropiophenone in China is $50 per kilogram. With all the other costs for reagents, you can achieve a cost of $ 150-200 per kilogram of finished mephedrone in crystals. In the days of the legality of designer drugs, it was possible to produce a substance from the methcathinone class legal for one's country without changing the synthesis technology. Now it is possible only in Africa that loopholes in the laws remain, but in most civilized countries all metcathinons are banned.
> 
> ...



HIGGS BOSSONdear HIGGS BOSSON! I am very interested in the question, what kind of good drugs can be created from 4-methylbutyrophenone? there is also access to methylamine, ethylamine, pyrolidin and other related reagents. And which steps do you need to go through for these substances? thanks in advance for help


----------



## Zetetic

Greetings gentlemen!
Can anyone tell me what can be obtained from this reagent?

(2-Bromopropyl)benzene; 2-Bromo-1-phenylpropane; 2-Bromopropylbenzene; 1-Phenyl-2-bromopropane; (±)-2-Bromo-1-phenylpropane; 1-Bromo-1-methyl-2-phenylethane; Benzene, (2-bromopropyl)-;

Description and appearance:
2-Bromopropylbenzene is an organic chemical compound of the arene class (aromatic compound). Represents transparent liquid substance, from colorless to light yellow or to light brown color. The substance is obtained (by halogenation of arenes) during the reaction of propylbenzene with bromine in the presence of an aluminum chloride catalyst. And also by synthesis from allylbenzene or benzylmethylcarbinol.

Application area:
In organic synthesis as an intermediate for the production of other chemicals.
In chemical laboratories as a laboratory reagent.

Any ideas please!!!


----------



## Hank Schrader

Zetetic said:


> Greetings gentlemen!
> Can anyone tell me what can be obtained from this reagent?
> 
> (2-Bromopropyl)benzene; 2-Bromo-1-phenylpropane; 2-Bromopropylbenzene; 1-Phenyl-2-bromopropane; (±)-2-Bromo-1-phenylpropane; 1-Bromo-1-methyl-2-phenylethane; Benzene, (2-bromopropyl)-;
> ...



ZeteticFrom this reagent, a-methylfentanyl can be obtained.
This precursor is not that easy to make.
You can also produce amphetamines.


----------



## Zetetic

Hank Schrader said:


> From this reagent, a-methylfentanyl can be obtained.
> This precursor is not that easy to make.
> You can also produce amphetamines.



Hank SchraderThank you for responding to my question
And could you suggest a way to get amphetamine here?
Don't take it as arrogance.
Deal in is that this reagent have us freely is on sale. also have (2-Iodopropyl)benzene, 2-Iodopropylbenzene


----------



## Zetetic (Dec 12, 2022)

Zetetic said:


> Thank you for responding to my question
> And could you suggest a way to get amphetamine here?
> Don't take it as arrogance.
> Deal in is that this reagent have us freely is on sale. also have (2-Iodopropyl)benzene, 2-Iodopropylbenzene



ZeteticIn my amateurish opinion, it seems that everything is simple here. add methylamine and that's it. exactly what is needed! )))
But I understand that it would be too easy.

It's a branch of cathinones, not amphetamine. Sorry, I'm inexperienced in forums.


----------



## cyclic-ozone

With regards to lack of methylamine, In canada and USA (presummably other places) nitromethane is commonly available in fuel mixes for rc cars the reduction of nitromethane to methylamine is possible in a few different ways and in some cases it is simply reduced insitu.


----------

